
Creating different storage formats in Quickstep - hdesh
http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/guides/2017/03/30/storage-formats-quickstep.html
======
hdesh
Brief summary: This post gives a brief primer on various storage formats in
Quickstep and how to use them in practice.

About the project: Quickstep is a high performance relational data processing
engine. We are an Apache incubating project, which initially started off in
University of Wisconsin - Madison. URL:
[http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/](http://quickstep.incubator.apache.org/)

